# ive got babies



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

just thought id add that my Boa gave birth last wednesday... here she is with her 32 little babies...

2 days before




















and the litter






































She gave birth to 32 live, 3 slugs and 2 still born.... not a bad first litter i think.....
Enjoy


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

wow! congrats. 32 babies, i had no idea that they were so prolific. you must be chuffed to bits.


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

wow how cool is that


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats very cool! 

Anna.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats a BIG pile of snakes :lol2::lol2:


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I am just waiting for them to have their first shed, and then 3 defrost meals and they will be up for sale. The mom is very dark and alot of the babies have aberant patterns on their tails. a nice weird clutch...


----------



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

wow i cant believe how big they are:gasp:thats amazing.congrats!:no1:


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

My god :lol2: You got a lot of work ahead setting those up, congratulations though! 32!! Awesome stuff


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW. Well done :2thumb:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

wow very messy! do you just seperate them after she has gave birth?


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Oh my lord! that is alot of snakes... good luck with them all and congrats! :2thumb:


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

He he how are they doing? Can't wait till i come and see them all :lol2:


----------



## Gazellianaimee (Mar 12, 2009)

:gasp:I am in shock.lol.

Smack myself out of it...:bash:

lol. I bet you're having fun taking care of those guys! Congrats


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

not bad at all. actually its been fun. every one ate quickly, all shed well and my rats are producing loads of babies to feed them so all good.:whip:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I want a big pile of snake :lol2:

Wonderful, grose, but still wonderful

CONGRATS ON 32 BABIES :no1:


----------



## nadege (Mar 27, 2009)

wow. 32.. that is lovely and well done to you ,hard work coping with all those beauties .. CONGRATS !! :2thumb:


----------



## thickgiraffe (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats a great first litter. I'm jelous now i love boas i just dont have the space atm and they are such a nice batch too. Good luck with them. Hope they thrive.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what a mess lol...


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

do royals give birth to live babies??


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

No mate
Royals lay eggs..


Tahnks to every one for the nice comments.:2thumb:





xsmithx2 said:


> do royals give birth to live babies??


----------



## constrictor24 (Jan 21, 2009)

hey how much would they be roughly and where are u based? thanks: victory:


----------



## Wilson (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats!
They look stunning.

Col.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

im not really a snake fan lol..but they look bloody awesome congratulations tho ...i cant believe it 32 they must be hard worrk ..well done:2thumb::no1:


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

leopardgeckomad said:


> im not really a snake fan lol..but they look bloody awesome congratulations tho ...i cant believe it 32 they must be hard worrk ..well done:2thumb::no1:


 
not to bad mate... and they are all gorge. i wish i could have kept them all...

cheers
:blush:


----------

